# Two new cues from a game....



## Scott Cairns (Sep 23, 2005)

Hi, Ive had permission to post two new themes Ive written for a space game.

Main Theme;
http://www.scottcairns.com/audio/SS_TGS_Main-Theme.mp3


Flight Theme;
http://www.scottcairns.com/audio/SS_TGS_Flight-Theme-2.mp3 (http://www.scottcairns.com/audio/SS_TGS ... heme-2.mp3)

For this theme, I used a Lydian scale to try and give the piece a sense of wonder, "lost in the cosmos" vibe. This theme is for just cruising around in your ship.

The game still requires another flight theme and three battle themes.

Libs used were Gold and SOV. I dont think I used anything else actually.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Sep 23, 2005)

Well mate, you've heard it before from me, but i just wanted to say again how honest and magic i feel these pieces to be. No show-off's, no unnecessarities.. just music that whispers in your ear like it should always be.

I believe the music will lift this game a leap above- just like in the good old VG days where you would connect to and feel the game because of it. Unfortunately unlike nowadays, where bombastic drone scores are popping out of everywhere like mushrooms with a peg leg.

To higher ground Scott!!! :wink:


----------



## lux (Sep 24, 2005)

Nice and inspiring cues. 
Both very effective, Scott.

Luca


----------



## dogforester (Sep 24, 2005)

Very nice Scott, like your use of the choir, Thumbs up. :D


----------



## Toddk (Sep 24, 2005)

Excellent. :shock: 

Inspiring. 8) 

TK


----------



## dimitris (Sep 24, 2005)

I find them both great! I totally agree with Theodore's comments and I'd just like to add that the second piece is really effective! I tried it on Freespace and it blended perfectly! 
Let us know more about the game if you can, I love open space games...


----------



## Niah (Sep 24, 2005)

I like both pieces, and I agree with everyone, these are extremely effective. Great use of SOV too, that library is just gorgeous.


----------



## Evan Gamble (Sep 24, 2005)

really tried to think of something to say, but all i can think of they both rock. Hope the game does well! :D


----------



## Dr.Quest (Sep 24, 2005)

Beautiful cues! Well done indeed. Nice sense of magic and awe.
J


----------



## TARI (Sep 24, 2005)

Awesome :shock: !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scott Cairns (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I got a really nice call from the publisher the other day, the whole company is talking about the music apparently. (thats what they told me at least)

Dimitris, Im not sure how much I can say about the game at this stage, obviously its a space game. In fact there might be something about it on my website. :wink:


----------



## Ed (Sep 24, 2005)

I only get the first 3 seconds :(


----------



## Jackull (Sep 24, 2005)

Scott,

I like the simplicity of the melody, very effective IMO. I can listen to it over & over without tiring my ears. Because of the sparseness of the melody as well as the harmony, it really creates some kind of openess or a feeling of space, air or... dunno exactly the exact words  But you know what I mean. It is a very inspirational piece & I think it could be very usefull idea for many films or games... Keep up the good work

jackULL


----------



## Herman Witkam (Sep 25, 2005)

Great job on both pieces Scott!

Lydian mode always works great for that otherworldish feel. By using a lot of perfect 5ths you actually deny the Lydian scale at some points, which works even better


----------



## DPK (Sep 26, 2005)

Both pieces very affective Scott. Nice work and congrats on the gig! 

Dan-


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 26, 2005)

Scott,


Both pieces are VERY effective. Quite mature musicality-wise. I get a sense that when you developed these themes that you thought - why use 6 notes when 4 will do (I personally think this efficiency is good for thematic development.)

Thanks for sharing.


Rob


----------



## Ed (Sep 26, 2005)

http://www.starshatter.com/


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 26, 2005)

Effective and well done, Scott


----------

